# [486] Avvio = Reboot & problemi vari [Risolto]

## Truzzone

Ho installato Gentoo in un Hd da un pc con un'athlon 1150mhz per poi mettere l'hd su un pc con un 486 (che dovrà diventare il mio server di casa   :Shocked:  ), all'avvio carica grub senza problemi e nel momento in cui premo Invio per caricare il kernel il pc si riavvia.

Il kernel è il 2.4.23, con la maggior parte dei supporti ed è una prova compilata con l'opzione Athlon, può dipendere da questa il reboot?

C'è qualche opzione da impostare riguardo il vecchio hardware (486,mobo vecchia PcChips..)   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Sad: 

[Edit]

Dimenticavo ha 32mb di memoria, l'hd è da 4,5 gb   :Rolling Eyes:   ...

[/Edit]Last edited by Truzzone on Wed Feb 25, 2004 3:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## MyZelF

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il kernel è il 2.4.23, con la maggior parte dei supporti ed è una prova compilata con l'opzione Athlon, può dipendere da questa il reboot?
> 
> 

 

Cioè hai preso tutto il sistema compilato per athlon e cacciato brutalmente sul povero 486? Credo che questo *sia* il problema...  :Smile: 

----------

## Truzzone

Il kernel devo per forza farlo compilare al 486?   :Shocked: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Embarassed: 

----------

## MyZelF

Il kernel non viene comunque compilato con ottimizzazioni troppo spinte, ma credo che tu debba almeno passare da -march=i686 a i486.

Per il resto del sistema idem. Forse ti converrebbe ripiazzare l'hd sul pc più potente e "ricompilare il mondo" con flags adatte al 486.

----------

## Truzzone

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Il kernel non viene comunque compilato con ottimizzazioni troppo spinte, ma credo che tu debba almeno passare da -march=i686 a i486.
> 
> Per il resto del sistema idem. Forse ti converrebbe ripiazzare l'hd sul pc più potente e "ricompilare il mondo" con flags adatte al 486.

 

Ok, domani provo...

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

PS: La mia era soltanto una prova per vedere se almeno bootava il kernel   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------

## MyZelF

Non ho mai provato a fare una cosa del genere ma, se puoi escludere problemi hardware, mi sembra abbastanza logico che il 486 storca il naso. 

Poi, ovviamente, il nuovo kernel dovrebbe essere preparato con opzioni adatte per hardware diverso, oltre che con flag diverse.

---edit---

No, il kernel non devi per forza compilarlo sul 486, però devi scegliere componenti e opzioni adatte alla macchina dove andrà installato.

----------

## silian87

Scusa, ma se tu nel kernel metti tipo 486 (processore), basta solo quello. Non penso che devi dare altre opzioni varie.

 *Quote:*   

> -march=i686 a i486

 

Non penso che serva neppure questo...

mi sbaglio?

----------

## faber

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Scusa, ma se tu nel kernel metti tipo 486 (processore), basta solo quello. Non penso che devi dare altre opzioni varie.
> 
>  *Quote:*   -march=i686 a i486 
> 
> Non penso che serva neppure questo...
> ...

 

se puo' servire io ho fatto l'inverso (su athlon con i486) e alcune cose funzionano e alcune no (vedi bug distruttivi di cdrtools che solo con un 486 potevo trovare.. ancora i poveretti scristano per sistemarlo)

prima che mi insultiate, non l'ho fatto di proposito, mi son dimenticato  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

A me non ha fatto il boot nemmeno un kernel compilato per P3 su un celeron.

P.

----------

## silian87

Al limite, se proprio non riesci, potresti prendere un kernel da una slackware, o da vector linux, che ha buoni kernel per 486 (sul mio 486 quei kernel fungono bene). L'unico problema che sono molto modulari e poco ottimizzati. Ma a quel livello non vedo molte differenze...

----------

## Truzzone

Allora ho ricompilato il kernel con il tipo di processore 486, poi ho messo * nel Math.... e al boot mi compare questa schermata, qualunque num che scelgo riavvia il pc all'istante.   :Sad: 

Che sia colpa del framebuffer? Devo ricompilare il kernel disattivandolo?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

Quella schermata ce l'avevo anche io... se disattivi il frame-buffer ti sparisce. Comunque a me se mettevo 0 come numero dopo mi andava senza problemi... ci devono essere altri problemi di sicuro... leva il supporto per l'apm (se l'hai messo) tanto per iniziare... 

casomai posta, o meglio ancora, metti su uno spazio web il .config che hai usato per il 486.

Quasi quasi, prova ad usare questo: http://utenti.lycos.it/marentaxdevelop/altro/config2

L'ho fatto io, e' per la distribuzione che sto' facendo, a me funziona, provalo.. magari va.

----------

## randomaze

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che sia colpa del framebuffer? Devo ricompilare il kernel disattivandolo?  
> 
> 

 

Si, direi che é il caso

Il framebuffer funziona in presenza di schede video in standard VESA 2.0

E' probabile che la scheda video del PC in questione sia VESA 1.2 o non sia affatto VESA

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Scusa, ma se tu nel kernel metti tipo 486 (processore), basta solo quello. Non penso che devi dare altre opzioni varie.
> 
> 

 

Sì infatti intendevo quello. Il punto è che anche se scegli Pentium 4 o Athlon, il kernel viene compilato con -march=i686, quindi pur non essendo un'ottimizzazione spinta non girerà comunque su un 486.

----------

## Truzzone

Ho ricompilato il kernel senza il fb e almeno questa volta è partito però si inchioda qui.

Che cosa posso fare?

Mi esce sempre all'avvio  questa richiesta e possibile toglierla? come?

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: il .config

----------

## silian87

Allora, alla fin fine, qual'e' il comando completo del make per avere un kernel (2.6.x) per un 486, ad esempio?

----------

## Truzzone

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Allora, alla fin fine, qual'e' il comando completo del make per avere un kernel (2.6.x) per un 486, ad esempio?

 

Che cosa c'entra il 2.6.x?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

E' il kernel che sto' creando

----------

## randomaze

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Ho ricompilato il kernel senza il fb e almeno questa volta è partito però si inchioda qui.
> 
> Che cosa posso fare?
> 
> 

 

Sbaglio o in quel punto il kernel ha finito il suo boot e sta passando il controllo all'init?

E, se non sbaglio, i programmi che partono dopo il kernel sono "486 compliant"?

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi esce sempre all'avvio  questa richiesta e possibile toglierla? come?
> 
> Grazie  
> ...

 

```

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=n

```

o anche dare qualcosa tipo "vga=normal" eni parametri che passi al kernel

----------

## Truzzone

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Truzzone wrote:*   Ho ricompilato il kernel senza il fb e almeno questa volta è partito però si inchioda qui.
> 
> Che cosa posso fare?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non ne ho la minima idea   :Sad:   ...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Truzzone wrote:*   
> 
> Mi esce sempre all'avvio  questa richiesta e possibile toglierla? come?
> 
> Grazie  
> ...

 

Ho tolto il vga=785 che passavo a grub all'avvio e ho risolto il problema  :Wink: 

Continua a fermarsi in quel punto non so che cosa fare...

```
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

Adding Swap: 265032k swap-space (priority -1)

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.251 $ time 20:53:29 Apr  8 2001

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

PCI: Enabling device 00:07.2 (0000 -> 0001)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:07.2

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x1060, IRQ 11

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports
```

Tratto da un log che ho trovato in rete, da quello che ho capito dovrebbe aggiungere la partizione swap   :Confused:  ...

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

Credo che un occhiata qui possa esserti di aiuto.

Ma, rileggento il 3d mi vengono un paio di domande:

Hai installato gentoo su HD partendo da un athlon, e poi hai meso il tutto sul 486 con quali CFLAGS? e CHOST?

Era uno stage1 oppure no? E, se no, per quale architettura era lo stage?

----------

## Truzzone

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Credo che un occhiata qui possa esserti di aiuto.
> 
> 

 

Grazie x il link   :Wink: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ma, rileggento il 3d mi vengono un paio di domande:
> 
> Hai installato gentoo su HD partendo da un athlon, e poi hai meso il tutto sul 486 con quali CFLAGS? e CHOST?
> 
> Era uno stage1 oppure no? E, se no, per quale architettura era lo stage?

 

Sono partito dai cd GRP per athlonxp nel pc con l'athlon per poi portare lìhd sul 486, capisco che ci sia molta difficoltà nel far funzionare il tutto (finchè non mi arriva l'adsl   :Crying or Very sad:  ) ma almeno il dovrei riuscire a far bootare il kernel   :Embarassed: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Sono partito dai cd GRP per athlonxp nel pc con l'athlon per poi portare lìhd sul 486

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

IMHO così non hai speranze.

Il kernel secondo me ha fatto il boot, ma, ovviamente, si blocca al primo programma compilato con i flag dell'athlon, sia esso init, swapon, bash, ls, ...

O parti con la GRP per x86 (la base non athlon, non pentium, non i686 non altro) oppure metti la Debian/RedHat/Knoppix/*.

----------

## Truzzone

Ok attenderò inpaziente l'adsl per fare l'installazione sull'hd tutta 486.   :Embarassed: 

Cioa by Truzzone   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> O parti con la GRP per x86 (la base non athlon, non pentium, non i686 non altro) oppure metti la Debian/RedHat/Knoppix/*.

 

Occhio perchè molte distro precompilate hanno abbandonato il supporto per 486, creando binari per 586 minimo. Pertanto prima documentarsi e pianificare le proprie azioni, poi agire: è una regola d'oro che vale nella maggior parte delle situazioni.

----------

## silian87

Mettici vector linux. E' una derivata della slackware, ma piu' semplice e configurata per computer non nuovissimi. Vedi 486.

----------

## MyZelF

Non ci hai detto quali funzioni dovrebbe avere il server, comunque se ti basta che condivida una connessione o poco più, puoi usare coyote linux, bbiagent o affini, che non hanno bisogno di un hard disk.

----------

